# Petros from Austria!



## Andi H.

Hi Petrofreaks,

I'm "new" here...it's my first statement! 8) And I'm happy to find some Petrochromis freaks in your forum! :wink:

At first, sorry my English isn't the best...I'm from Austria (Europe), 32 years old...and I love Tropheus & Petrochromis. 

Here are some pics:


















































































































New pics...coming soon!!! 8)

BEST REGARDS
Andi H.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

You've got some nice specimens. :thumb:


----------



## eklikewhoa

Freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## geoff_tropheus

Welcome to the site, please post more pics 

Really nice fish and photos!

Are all these fish in the same tank, if so what size is it?

What food you feeding them?


----------



## ApexPredator

Welcome Andi. Your english is fine. I love the macro pics, great looking fish all around.


----------



## Andi H.

Hello from Austria,

SORRY...I'late! 

Thanks for your nice complements!!!!

I have the Petros in 5 different Tanks!

At the moment I have, Longola red fin, Red bulu point, Macrognathus katoto, Macrognathus nsumbu, Polyodon sambia, Texas ubwari red fin, Orthognathus (habitat???), Trewavasae, Moshi Yellow, Polyodon nsumbu, Famula blue fin.

New pics coming soon! 

BEST REGARDS,
Andi


----------



## eklikewhoa

Nice pictures!


----------



## jeffmo78

Nice nice nice nice and very nice!! :thumb:

Jeff


----------



## Andi H.

Hi to ALL,

I've an UPDATE! 8)


























BEST REGARDS,
Andi H.


----------



## Staszek

Wow  awesome pics Andi.


----------



## A Vertigo Guy

Awesome fish you got there! Those macrognathus are stunning.


----------



## Andi H.

THANKS @ALL!!!

New pics coming soon! I've got a new Cam...and then I'll wish to make better pics!

Greetings from Austria
Andi


----------



## RayQ

That is quite a collection you have there!

Ray


----------



## Petro_Arthur

Hi Andy
Do you know where they catch yours polydones ?

/Arthur


----------



## Andi H.

Hi Arthur,

Unfortunately, I don't know the exact place of habitat.


----------



## frontosaguy

I agree with all comments about the P. macrognathus, but tell me about the P. polyodon! He's amazing! I've been thinking I shouldn't try - too big and too aggressive. What is your experience?


----------



## geoff_tropheus

How long have these fish been in the same tank?

Any agression issues so far?


----------



## Petro_Arthur

geoff_tropheus said:


> How long have these fish been in the same tank?
> 
> Any agression issues so far?


In April 2007 i got 6:8 of the Polydones from Kaskalawe, and when I was in the lake in September 5 of my females get fry.
Unfortenly I moved them from a 600l with a lot of stones to a 700l without stones and that cost me 3 of the males. Did I need to tell you that they are back in the 600l with stones.


----------



## Andi H.

Hi Petrofreaks,

Austrian Update! :fish:


----------



## geoff_tropheus

:thumb: :drooling: :thumb:

Excellent.

Do you happen to have any females to make fry?

GEoff


----------



## Andi H.

Hi Geoff,

yes of course, I have 2 male and 4 female!


----------



## geoff_tropheus

Any luck??? with fry?

Are you keeping the males and females in the same tank? If so, what tank size is it?

I appreciate any experience you can share here.

Thanks so much..

Geoff


----------



## pandeka_minang

Hi Andy, 
Thank you Andy for your pic, at last I just know that my cichlid are one of like yours in those pic, Petrochromis famula, is it right. yeah thank you


----------



## Fogelhund

Great looking fish Andi, how are they doing?


----------

